# What is your daily supplement routine???



## aja44 (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking to get a better understanding of what supplements to take and when they should be taken.  This can include your vitamins and protein shakes.  Example would be morning, Pre-workout, Post-workout, before bed).  If you want to name the brand that would be great.  I have no issues spending money on what works, but would appreciate not having to waste money on shit that does not or taste like garbage.  

Thanks in advance....


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 6, 2010)

5 mg creatine daily - Creapure (Creatine Monohydrate) by Ultimate nutrition
1-2 weigh protein shakes daily - Prostar Whey by Ultimate Nutrition
3 fish oil soft capsules daily - Revolution Nutrition Fish Oils

Creatine cycled 3 months on - 1 month off
Whey protein and fish oil taken regularly

All above mentioned products I consider great products


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2010)

All from *AAEFX:*

Training Day Routine-

-KRE ALKALYN...2 CAPS POST WORKOUT
-CELL RUSH...2 SERVINGS PRE WORKOUT
-LG5 PRO...1 SERVING MORNING AND POST WORKOUT
-LBA PRO...1 SERVING IN BETWEEN MEALS (WHEN HUNGRY)
-NYTRIC PRO...2 TABS PRE WORKOUT, 1 TAB POST
-KRE GENERATOR...1 SERVING POST WORKOUT
-HBM ELITE...3 CAPS PRE AND POST WORKOUT
-V & M ELITE...2 CAPS MEALS 1 AND 5
-ZMA ELITE...3 CAPS 30 MIN BEFORE BED
-NF PRO WHEY...PRE AND POST WORKOUT


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2010)

gopro said:


> All from *AAEFX:*
> 
> Training Day Routine-
> 
> ...


 
kre-alk . . isn't that shit bunk?

I'm more interested in what sort of Gears a Pro runs


----------



## klc9100 (Apr 7, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> kre-alk . . isn't that shit bunk?
> 
> I'm more interested in what sort of Gears a Pro runs


 
naw man, kre-alkalyn is the shit. . .


----------



## gopro (Apr 7, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> kre-alk . . isn't that shit bunk?
> 
> I'm more interested in what sort of Gears a Pro runs



No, not bunk at all...unless you feel creatine itself is bunk.

And I am a pro...a natural pro. And I would pay far more attention to what a natural bodybuilder (pro or not) uses than what a drug-taking bber uses.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2010)

gopro said:


> No, not bunk at all...unless you feel creatine itself is bunk.
> 
> And I am a pro...a natural pro. And I would pay far more attention to what a natural bodybuilder (pro or not) uses than what a drug-taking bber uses.



Eric! What's up!? Glad to see you around.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Apr 7, 2010)

-Multi vitamin in the morning with my breakfast.
-Scoop or 2 of protein with post workout meal.  Sometimes I have a couple scoops during the day whenever I dont get enough protein.
-once in a great while I used to have a scoop of creatine with my post workout meal but that was a long time ago and I only did it for about a month.


----------



## gopro (Apr 7, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Eric! What's up!? Glad to see you around.



Hey buddy! How are you?


----------



## klc9100 (Apr 7, 2010)

kre-alkalyn 
whey isolate
multi-v
vitimin c
vitimin e
green tea
cla
ala
turmeric
cromium
milk thistle
hawthorne berry
saw palmetto


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2010)

gopro said:


> No, not bunk at all...unless you feel creatine itself is bunk.
> 
> And I am a pro...a natural pro. And I would pay far more attention to what a natural bodybuilder (pro or not) uses than what a drug-taking bber uses.


 
no creatine mono is the truth . . I dont buy into that hyped up 'next generation' creatine BS

 . . so a natural pro, huh? Respect. Out of interest, does that include peptides?


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Apr 7, 2010)

gopro said:


> All from *AAEFX:*
> 
> Training Day Routine-
> 
> ...



Wow, that is quite a lot of supplements. Aside from the Creatine, Whey, and ZMA what are the others and what are they purported to do?


----------



## FMJ (Apr 7, 2010)

Lets see...

On low carb days I drop 6000mg of fish oil, 3000iu of vitamin D3, 2 Centrum Cardio multi-vits, and 1000mg milk thistle.

On carb up days, in addition to the above, I add in 1800mg of Alpha Lipoic Acid, about 20 grams of creatine and 25 grams of whey.


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> no creatine mono is the truth . . I dont buy into that hyped up 'next generation' creatine BS
> 
> . . so a natural pro, huh? Respect. Out of interest, does that include peptides?



Cool bro, thanks.

Kre-Alkalyn, is really just creatine monohydrate PH adjusted so that it is more efficiently absorbed in the gut. Some people do fine on regular CM, but others have trouble with it, and this causes stomach upset, bloating, etc (this includes me for sure). With KA I take only 1.5 to 3 grams per day and I get the same results as 10 grams CM with no stomach issues.

Oh, and no...that does not include peptides. I only use over the counter supplements...and none that are synthetic hormonals.


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2010)

NJ-Surfer said:


> Wow, that is quite a lot of supplements. Aside from the Creatine, Whey, and ZMA what are the others and what are they purported to do?



Well, let me just say that I am a full-on sponsored athlete with EFX so I get what ever I want for free...so of course I can use a huge array of supplements. That said, I really just take the ones that I truly seem to hasten my results in the gym.

Here is the short answer to your question:

-KRE ALKALYN...2 CAPS POST WORKOUT
-CELL RUSH...2 SERVINGS PRE WORKOUT (strength, muscular endurance)
-LG5 PRO...1 SERVING MORNING AND POST WORKOUT (recovery, immune function)
-LBA PRO...1 SERVING IN BETWEEN MEALS (added high quality aminos to augment food intake)
-NYTRIC PRO...2 TABS PRE WORKOUT, 1 TAB POST (greater pump and enhanced nutrient transport)
-KRE GENERATOR...1 SERVING POST WORKOUT (amazing post workout systemic recovery)
-HBM ELITE...3 CAPS PRE AND POST WORKOUT (anticatabolic)
-V & M ELITE...2 CAPS MEALS 1 AND 5 (basic vitamin/mineral complex)
-ZMA ELITE...3 CAPS 30 MIN BEFORE BED
-NF PRO WHEY...PRE AND POST WORKOUT


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2010)

Multi-Vitamin (morning only)
Vitamin C (1,000mg 3 times daily)
B Complex (morning only)
LeanFuel Extreme™ (twice daily)
Flex Rx™ (morning only)
Nitro4™ (pre and post work-out)
Green Tea (morning only)
Whey Protein Isolate (3 servings daily)
Creatine Ethyl Ester (CEE) (pre work-out)
Essence EFA™ (2-3 times daily)


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2010)

gopro said:


> -ZMA ELITE...3 CAPS 30 MIN BEFORE BED



to aid sleep?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2010)

Man, y'all are supp-poppin' people.

My supp.s are simple right now...

Multi-Vitamin
Calcium
Magnesium
10g Fish Oil
Whey Shake/Shots, PRN
Caffeine (via Coffee that a spoon will stand up in)
Loradadine


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 8, 2010)

Multi (morning)
Individuals vitamins (evening) B-complex, C
Protein Blend (usually take twice a day, somtimes more depending on my schedule) I generally take it 10-20 min before my workout, and before bed.
Creatine (5g a day, taken whenever)
Green tea (Try for 2 cups a day, but I usually only drink one)
Glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM (3g/1.5g/1.5g split into 2 doses morning/evening)
Fiber (1g of polycarbophil)
Fish oil (4g, split in the morning/evening)


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 8, 2010)

Holy shit. How much do you guys spend on supps monthly?


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 8, 2010)

It's not that pricey, at least not at costco.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 8, 2010)

multi
fishoil (5g x 3)
whey (am only)
tea all day (green and white)
LHJO


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> Holy shit. How much do you guys spend on supps monthly?



not very much since I am a fully sponsored IronMagLabs athlete!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 9, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> multi
> fishoil (5g x 3)
> whey (am only)
> tea all day (green and white)
> LHJO


 
What's your frequency on the LHJO Capt? 
I'm guessing.... same as the tea?


----------



## gopro (Apr 9, 2010)

Robert said:


> not very much since I am a fully sponsored IronMagLabs athlete!



More than fully sponsored!!!!


----------



## gopro (Apr 9, 2010)

Robert said:


> to aid sleep?



Actually yes...I have a very hard time falling asleep at night and ZMA always seems to relax me and help me sleep more hours straight. For ME, that makes it quite the anabolic/anticatabolic aid!!!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2010)

gopro said:


> Actually yes...I have a very hard time falling asleep at night and ZMA always seems to relax me and help me sleep more hours straight. For ME, that makes it quite the anabolic/anticatabolic aid!!!



you should try adding some Tribulus as well, it increases deep sleep.


----------



## nni (Apr 9, 2010)

i experiment with supplements and compounds all the time, so it changes.

currently:

AM
multi (nsi mens syngery)
allmax allfex advanced
fishoil
some greens powder

PM
animal pm

protein: xf ultra whey, scivation solution 5


not daily

sports supplements:

pre and post workout varies, like i said, i experiment
during workout: xf ice

pre game: scivation vasocharge
post game: ps karbolyn, on vassive ea8


----------



## PanterA (Apr 9, 2010)

xpand xtreme pump
carbo gain
fish oil
aspirin
NAC 
niacin
hawthorne berry extract

I need to add Co-Q10 and GABA.


----------



## gopro (Apr 9, 2010)

Robert said:


> you should try adding some Tribulus as well, it increases deep sleep.



I have never heard of this effect from Trib


----------



## Perdido (Apr 10, 2010)

Daily:
Multi V
Fish oil
Creatine M
Sometimes whey as needed

Preworkout: hyperdrive 3.0
Post workout: bcaa

.5 to 1 hour before bed 6mg melatonin


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2010)

gopro said:


> I have never heard of this effect from Trib



try it.


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2010)

Interesting about the trib and sleep. Never heard that either. I loves me my melatonin, though. 

Supps for me:
Multi B
Multi Vitamin
gram of vitamin C
5g creatine
10g fish oil
3000 IU vitamin D
Caffeine
Speed


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 10, 2010)

Robert said:


> not very much since I am a fully sponsored IronMagLabs athlete!



Alright, I'll get ripped, and compete. Then you can ask the IronMagLabs to sponsor me too


----------



## Zane (Apr 10, 2010)

I am not a Pro at all, But this is helping me transform from a semi fat 260 to a better shaped 260 This has been my supps for the past 4weeks.

6am -3000mg fish oil / multi V
7am - 400mg 1-andro rx / w breakfast
10am- 52 grams whey protein
12- lunch
3pm 52 grams whey protein
4pm- body fortress Creatine scoop+1/2 
4:30 400mg 1 andro rx -  *LIFT*
6pm- 52grams whey/ Dinner
8-9pm- 12grams fiber metamucile 

I must say my strength at the gym has improved, I do 2-3 hrs of cardio a week, lift 3-4 days a week. My shape is changing but the scale remains the same?


----------



## gopro (Apr 10, 2010)

Robert said:


> try it.



I have plenty...will try it!


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 10, 2010)

Built said:


> Interesting about the trib and sleep. Never heard that either. I loves me my melatonin, though.
> 
> Supps for me:
> Multi B
> ...



Have you found that the vitamin D helped?  Not gonna lie, I'm an indoor guy.  I doubt that I get enough D from milk and my multi alone, so I've been considering supplementing with it for a while.


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2010)

I really do think the vitamin D helps. I used to get SAD. Not anymore. 

I had my bloodwork done to test for vitamin D levels and even at 2000 IU I was only mid-range, so I upped it to 3000. I'll get tested again in a few months. 

(Nobody has asked me about the speed yet. So odd.)


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 10, 2010)

What?  It's only the next logical step from ephedrine.  By this time next year, I expect you to be dosing meth.

I'll have to try dosing Vitamin D - start at 2000iu and see how it goes.


----------



## Marat (Apr 10, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> What?  It's only the next logical step from ephedrine.  By this time next year, I expect you to be dosing meth.
> 
> I'll have to try dosing Vitamin D - start at 2000iu and see how it goes.



Based on your current habits, you probably should head to the doctor and get some blood work done. A very large portion of the US population is Vit. D deficient and 2000iu isn't going to do anything for you if you fall into that category (you very likely are).

Your doctor will likely prescribe 50,000iu once a week for a few months. That'll normalize your current Vit D levels and after that period, it may be a good idea to begin supplementing with OTC dosages.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 10, 2010)

m11 said:


> Based on your current habits, you probably should head to the doctor and get some blood work done. A very large portion of the US population is Vit. D deficient and 2000iu isn't going to do anything for you if you fall into that category (you very likely are).
> 
> Your doctor will likely prescribe 50,000iu once a week for a few months. That'll normalize your current Vit D levels and after that period, it may be a good idea to begin supplementing with OTC dosages.



I'm planning a physical sometime in June/July after a small vacation - I'll put that on my shopping list of things to ask to check (and by shopping list I mean...2).


----------



## gopro (Apr 15, 2010)

Robert said:


> try it.



Robert,

Ok, I tried adding in 750 mg TRIB with my ZMA and I actually think I DO sleep more deeply. I do not fall asleep faster, but sleep better and have some truly vivid dreams! Is this what happens with you?


----------



## unclem (Jun 14, 2010)

my supps, creatine, whey protein, b-12 injectable 4000mcg a wk, b-complex injectable 4ccs a wk, bcaa, taurine 1,000mg ed for back pumps, tribulus. imo


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2010)

Built said:


> I really do think the vitamin D helps. I used to get SAD. Not anymore.
> 
> I had my bloodwork done to test for vitamin D levels and even at 2000 IU I was only mid-range, so I upped it to 3000. I'll get tested again in a few months.
> 
> *(Nobody has asked me about the speed yet. So odd.)*



That definitely caught my eye. lol

Is that a VPX product? 



unclem said:


> my supps, creatine, whey protein, b-12 injectable 4000mcg a wk, b-complex injectable 4ccs a wk, bcaa, taurine 1,000mg ed for back pumps, tribulus. imo





This is a great thread. It's interesting to read what others are taking.

I'm an Animal Pak fan but have tried Anavite recently. I'm finishing a bottle of Novedex XT, will be taking a break, and then will begin another cycle of *1-Andro Rx* and *Anabolic-Matrix*. See *IronMagLabs *link in my sig.

*my current supps:*

*a.m. *
multi, Anavite (3 tablets) by Gaspari
omega3/omega6, Omegalyze (3) by Species
joint relief, Arthrolyze (5) by Species
protein, Isolyze (1 scoop) by Species

*pre workout*
creatine, EFX Kre-Alkalyn (2 capsules)

*post workout*
meal or another scoop of Isolyze

*p.m.*
multi, Anavite (3 tablets) by Gaspari
omega3/omega6, Omegalyze (3) by Species
joint relief, Arthrolyze (5) by Species
test boost, Novedex XT (2 capsules) by Gaspari


----------



## Arra (Jun 14, 2010)

I use tons of supplements. whey, dextrose, 2000iu of VitD3, 500mg green tea, 1600mcg's of folic acid, calcium/magnesium 2:1, magnesium citrate, multivitamin, bcaa's, glutamine, chromemate, 200mg coq10, policosanol, 2400mg fish oil, inositol hexaphosphate (IP6), and casein.

On trips I take all of these plus caffeine as I have nothing that would really give me a boost through my workout.


----------



## MDR (Jun 14, 2010)

Multi-Vitamin-3 Fish Oil-Whey proteinX2-Creatine mono-sometimes dextrose powder after training w/protein powder, if i don't feel like eating.


----------



## jdude (Jun 15, 2010)

Nothing beats good old fashioned Whey, Glutamine, Creatine, Multi Vit, Flaxseed Oil... IMO.


----------



## Built (Jun 15, 2010)

Curt James - nope, it's for ADHD.  Oh, look, butterflies...


----------



## Klutch (Jun 21, 2010)

my sups 

protien
green vibrance
apple cidar vinegar shots
multi vitamin
fish oil
glutamine
food lol


----------



## Zane (Jun 21, 2010)

6:30 am 
muti v
fish oil omega 3's
Animal Cuts
Halotest-25 
milk thistle 

7:30 Oatmeal everyday for breakfast / coffee
10:30 am whey protein - body fortress
12:30-1pm -  Animal cuts
                   Lunch
2-3pm -whey protein
          Halotest-25
          milk thistle

4pm - Advanced Creatine - body fortress
         Quake
4:30 Lifting - with Jams till 6pm

6- Creatine / protein shake / dinner

7pm  Halotest 25/ 
       milk thistle    
       Water lots of water through the dayme 

8-9 peanuts/ veggi snack? 

10-10:30 bedtime!!!! 

Thats a lifting day- but not much changes on off days- Lifting MWF/ cardio tues / Sat?  stats 35yrs , 5'10" and 260lbs staying solid!!! some belly fat trying animal cuts 3days in for the first time?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2010)

I must be so jaded... I have taken supplements for years.. Remember HMB, and chromium picolinate? Nothing worked for me, and I spent hundreds of dollars, and basically feel like a fool for being caught up in the cycle. Realize this was years ago.

What did work?

Creatine (5 lbs of water weight, and better endurance, 13 reps instead of 10) only legal supp

1-AD
4-AD
M1T
Legal when I tried them....

Testosterone cyp
Testosterone enanthate
Deca
Winstrol (oral, really bad for joints, not recommended)
Dianabol (against oral only cycles, but this shit increases your strength in a matter of days.... not weeks. BP skyrockets though)

Doctor prescribed...
Androgel
Test cyp (Yes!)

That's about it.


Go natural, go the slow route, eat clean... if you do decide to take androgens, go with testosterone, maybe an oral jumpstart for a couple of weeks, and use a AI to counter the test's conversion to estrogen


----------



## klc9100 (Aug 7, 2010)

Klutch said:


> my sups
> 
> protien
> green vibrance
> ...


 
cool. i take ACV shots too. i mix it with my flax seed oil and it's kinda like taking shots of italian dressing (which i love anyway).

people freak out when they see me do it. i've not had anyone else yet that could handle a shot glass of ACV.


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 8, 2010)

Morning
Glucosamine - 1000mg
Multi Vit
Fish oil 1000mg
Glutamine - 5g
Beta-alanine - 2g

Post Work-out
Glutamine - 5g
Beta-alanine - 2g
Protein - 30g (Aussie Bodies
Creatine - 3g (Dymatize Nutrition) (with grape juice, not in protein shake)

and lots of *water*
water is key to a good workout and a healthy body


----------



## pyromaniac327 (Aug 8, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> cool. i take ACV shots too. i mix it with my flax seed oil and it's kinda like taking shots of italian dressing (which i love anyway).
> 
> people freak out when they see me do it. i've not had anyone else yet that could handle a shot glass of ACV.



What are the benefits of taking shots of ACV?


----------



## klc9100 (Aug 8, 2010)

pyromaniac327 said:


> What are the benefits of taking shots of ACV?


 
there are many. a google search will turn up tons of them. here is good starting place:

Apple Cider Vinegar Benefits...The many Uses and Amazing Health Benefits of ACV.


----------



## Built (Aug 8, 2010)

The two I can think of would be these:

Organic acids such as acetic and malic support the release of CCK, which promotes post-prandial satiety European Journal of Clinical Nutrition - Vinegar supplementation lowers glucose and insulin responses and increases satiety after a bread meal in healthy subjects
Malic acid is involved in the citric acid cycle. I don't understand enough about this to speak intelligently about it, but supplementing with malic acid seems to enhance fatty acid oxidation, and in doing so, appears to affect energy balance favouring a reduction in intake.


----------



## klc9100 (Aug 8, 2010)

Apple Cider Vinegar Health Benefits


----------



## Built (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh sure, there's a lot of HYPE about it. I'd like some actual data. That's why I went to pubmed.


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 10, 2010)

Multi
Fish oil 
Vit-C
Hawthorne Extract 
NAC
CoQ-10
Glucosamine(sp?)


----------



## boxingorilla (Aug 10, 2010)

gopro said:


> All from *AAEFX:*
> 
> Training Day Routine-
> 
> ...



Hey GOPRO, Ive heard some great things about Kre Alkalyn....would you recommend it?  Any side effects?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Aug 10, 2010)

I see a lot of you guys taking extra Vit-C, is that cause your body doesn't have much or does something? I thought Multi-Vit usually has enough.


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 10, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> I see a lot of you guys taking extra Vit-C, is that cause your body doesn't have much or does something? I thought Multi-Vit usually has enough.


 Vit-c has been shown to help suppress cortisol levels.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 10, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> I see a lot of you guys taking extra Vit-C, is that cause your body doesn't have much or does something? I thought Multi-Vit usually has enough.



Vitamin C, like the B's are water soluble, so your body doesn't store them. So even though you took your multi, you could still be running a deficit in those vitamins later in the day. So taking a single large dose of these vitamins makes no sense, but taking smaller doses throughout the day makes perfect sense. So hopefully if they listed Vitamin C as part of their supplement routine, they're taking it at a different time as their multi.


----------

